# Xmas



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

From West Texas:

Hoping that all my friends here have a very,very good Xmas and New Years.

TR


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ty, Ron, and I wish all the best of holidays to you and yours !


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I hope you guyz have a merry christmas too!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

To All My Democrat Friends: 

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit,
my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible,
low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter
solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the
religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your
choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or
traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or
secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful,
personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the
onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2008, but not without due
respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose
contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply
that America is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only
America in the Western Hemisphere. Also, this wish is made without
regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious
faith or sexual preference of the wishee.


To My Republican Friends

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> To All My Democrat Friends:
> 
> Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit,
> my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible,
> ...



AMEN TO THAT!!!!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahahaha, I love that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Hehe. 

Merry Christmas everyone!!! And if you celebrate something else......Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas!!
Happy Hannukah!!
Happy December 25th!!
Happy Kwanza!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Happy Christmahanukwanzika to you.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> Happy Christmahanukwanzika to you.



ROFLMAO !!!

Happy Festivus !!!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Peace, Yo


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Happy free day off of work! (Hopefully, and if you have to work it then enjoy the extra cash


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Ice said:


> ROFLMAO !!!
> 
> Happy Festivus !!!



And now we shall have the feats of strength!!!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Blessings to all!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We actually celebrated Festivus at work one year. We got the pole and everything. It was fun, even the airing of the grievances.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm down for the mistletoe! Happy Holidays, <---hits all religions with one hit


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

merry christmas everyone.
hope everyone and family have safe trips as many of us will be traveling to see family and friends


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a kick out of what TOS and Katie said .

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> I got a kick out of what TOS and Katie said :razz:





Glad I could amuse you. :razz:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay, last day of school (before Christmas break) is tomorrow!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I got that in an email the day before, and it was still fresh in my mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## Quanta (Dec 21, 2007)

So what are on people's wish lists this year?!!? 


I'm still pulling for that ipod... LOL


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Feliz Navidad....bet no one thought of that....LOL Scuba and TOS


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]Vrolijk kerstfeest, [SIZE=+1]Joyeux Noel, Frohe Weihnachten, Natale allegro, Maligayang Pasko, and Merry Christmas. :razz:
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL scuba.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Goodfellow Air Force Base is the center for the Department of Defense' cryptology as well as several other missions.

The staff at the Base has access to some "tremendously large [like 200 Meters in diameter] 'ray shields' scattered around the world".

These ray shields were constructed as part of the US Star Wars defense system and can very literally detect the existence of submarine launched ICBM even though partially submerged.

For all you folks who have kids please advise them that the staff at GAFB have reported a sighting at the North Pole at 12:01 a.m. this morning and have indicated that this particular sighting has previously occurred on Christmas Eves.

TR


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.northpole.com/NoradSanta.asp

Go to this site and download Google Earth and you can track santa all over the world. At this time (8:31 a.m. CST) he is in Cambodia.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

I appreciate it Rita:

I have not heard a report from the staff at Goodfellow in several hours.

TR


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

UPDATE: 1:22 a.m CST

Santa is in Yukon Territory, Canada!
Almost done for this year! 

Hope he made a good drop at everyone's house!
I know he did here, my living room looks like the North Pole exploded in it. LOL


----------

